# Knipex pliers



## Resi Sparky (Oct 13, 2010)

Do you normally use the Buchanon ground crimps?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I have the ones with out the crimper. Bought em at blowes....were like 39.00 I think. Not what you are looking for but.....better than nothing.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Resi Sparky said:


> Do you normally use the Buchanon ground crimps?


When doing sidework.


----------



## Resi Sparky (Oct 13, 2010)

HackWork said:


> When doing sidework.


:furious:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I have the ones with out the crimper. Bought em at blowes....were like 39.00 I think. Not what you are looking for but.....better than nothing.


That's what I have now, Chad's sells them for $36 which is a fair price. 


Since I need a new pair, I'd like to get the ones with the crimpers, but they cost $21 more.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Resi Sparky said:


> :furious:


When else would I use crimp sleeves other than residential?


----------



## Resi Sparky (Oct 13, 2010)

HackWork said:


> When else would I use crimp sleeves other than residential?


That's why I asked. I've never seen it done outside of resi. work.

I'm :furious: that you do side work.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

resi sparky said:


> that's why i asked. I've never seen it done outside of resi. Work.
> 
> I'm :furious: That you do side work.


why??????


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I saw some at lowes today with the crimpers for 30 some odd bucks. I'm not for sure if they had the comfort grips though.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> I saw some at lowes today with the crimpers for 30 some odd bucks. I'm not for sure if they had the comfort grips though.


Really? Because Chad's has them without a Ergo grips for $55.

Is Lowes selling seconds or inferior products like HD does?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Resi Sparky said:


> That's why I asked. I've never seen it done outside of resi. work.
> 
> I'm :furious: that you do side work.


I see grounds crimped with stakons in commercial buildings here all the time.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I see grounds crimped with stakons in commercial buildings here all the time.


He's talking about crimp sleeves.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I've used the crimpers more in commercial than residential.

Control wires and such.


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

What's wrong with splice crimps?


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I blew up my pair of Knipex pliers so I want to get another, this time I want the crimper. They are model 09-12-240.
> 
> Chad's Toolbox sells them for $57  That's $21 more than the same model without the crimper.
> 
> Anyone know of a place that sells them cheaper? What ever happened to Aiken Colon, they still around here?


 
Check out ak tool, my last purchased they beat chads by a few bucks.


----------



## Resi Sparky (Oct 13, 2010)

Pilky said:


> What's wrong with splice crimps?


Everything. :laughing:

I dislike them mostly because they are cheesy and don't make a good connection IMO. This is likely because I don't use the proper 4-indent crimping tool in the times I have used them, but I still don't like them nonetheless.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Pilky said:


> What's wrong with splice crimps?


Nothing, only silly people don't like them.


----------



## Resi Sparky (Oct 13, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Nothing, only silly people don't like them.


:yawn:.....


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

tates1882 said:


> Check out ak tool, my last purchased they beat chads by a few bucks.


They don't have them, I just checked.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Resi Sparky said:


> :yawn:.....


So if you had a 4 gang box with 4 romex's coming in, you'd wire nut those 4 romex's to 4 tails?


----------



## Resi Sparky (Oct 13, 2010)

HackWork said:


> So if you had a 4 gang box with 4 romex's coming in, you'd wire nut those 4 romex's to 4 tails?


Generally speaking, yes.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Resi Sparky said:


> Generally speaking, yes.


I can't wait until you are banned.


----------



## Resi Sparky (Oct 13, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I can't wait until you are banned.


Why?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Resi Sparky said:


> Why?


Because you suck.


----------



## Resi Sparky (Oct 13, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Because you suck.


What did I ever do to deserve this? :furious:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Resi Sparky said:


> What did I ever do to deserve this? :furious:


You registered.


----------



## Resi Sparky (Oct 13, 2010)

HackWork said:


> You registered.


:whistling2:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Damn hack. You give us real hacks a bad name.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Resi Sparky said:


> :whistling2:


Is that you Peter D?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Knipex Pliers.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> You registered.


And spayed too?


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

MTW said:


> Knipex Pliers.


Oh God not this again... 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Lacarno (Jan 2, 2019)

B-Nabs said:


> Oh God not this again...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Would you like to hear my theory on why Klein sucks?


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Mr. Lacarno said:


> Would you like to hear my theory on why Klein sucks?


I was actually referring to MTW's penchant for resurrecting dead threads for laughs. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Lacarno (Jan 2, 2019)

B-Nabs said:


> I was actually referring to MTW's penchant for resurrecting dead threads for laughs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Well, yeah, I got that. But I just figured you'd really appreciate hearing my theory.:sad:


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Mr. Lacarno said:


> Well, yeah, I got that. But I just figured you'd really appreciate hearing my theory.:sad:


You figured wrong. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Mr. Lacarno said:


> Would you like to hear my theory on why Klein sucks?


Not really!


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Mr. Lacarno said:


> Well, yeah, I got that. But I just figured you'd really appreciate hearing my theory.:sad:


Nope.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Mr. Lacarno said:


> Would you like to hear my theory on why Klein sucks?


Yes, do tell.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

If it's not Klein, it ain't mine! 
That use to sound cool.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nmblack (Aug 25, 2017)

i ordered a few knipex pliers from the german amazon site and they are substantially cheaper than any other site. i have zero knipex stuff near me locally so i've spent a good deal of time finding the best prices online. if you need them lickety split, it does take a bit longer. a pair without comfort grips is currently 43.36 USD.


----------



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)

I definitely love my Knipex linesman pliers... a lot looser out of the box than your standard Kleins.


----------



## MrThrills (Jan 7, 2019)

Jrags said:


> I definitely love my Knipex linesman pliers... a lot looser out of the box than your standard Kleins.



Whenever I buy a new pair of linesman's pliers and they're tight, I just given them a good underhand toss on concrete floor. Srs. Loosens 'em up in a jiffy.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have to say I never really felt like the initial stiffness of a new pair of pliers was any big deal, I don't think I ever really lost much time to stiff pliers. I figured like another wonderful thing,* the ones that start tighter stay tighter longer, so it's by design and a good thing. 







* I am referring to single action revolvers, what did you think I meant?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> I have to say I never really felt like the initial stiffness of a new pair of pliers was any big deal, I don't think I ever really lost much time to stiff pliers.


It adds to fatigue, and that's the last thing that we need. Not the closing of the pliers as much as the opening of them, which is not really a natural motion of the human hand. Grab a pair of pliers and see how you open them, I use the top of my middle finger and lift up.

To some neanderthals who don't pre-twist wires, this may not be a big deal. But to the professional electricians who may need to twist hundreds of connections, having stiff pliers is a hinderance.


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

He is a good idea from breaking them in.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I could carry you in a papoose from outlet to outlet so you don't get too tired. 




HackWork said:


> It adds to fatigue, and that's the last thing that we need. Not the closing of the pliers as much as the opening of them, which is not really a natural motion of the human hand. Grab a pair of pliers and see how you open them, I use the top of my middle finger and lift up.
> 
> To some neanderthals who don't pre-twist wires, this may not be a big deal. But to the professional electricians who may need to twist hundreds of connections, having stiff pliers is a hinderance.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I blew up my pair of Knipex pliers


I’ll never condemn a guy for buying Knipex but, with the amount of reno and resto work I do, it’s only a matter of time before I blow up a pair of pliers. I switched to Milwaukee. They’re good and cheap and have the crimper, although I prefer a dedicated crimper.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Boom! Oops! Well, the breaker must be tripped now... Boom!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

CoolWill said:


> Boom! Oops! Well, the breaker must be tripped now... Boom!


Yep. No matter how much I try, the law of averages always wins. I got called into a fast track restoration job on the weekend. The electrical room was locked and nobody had a key. I got lucky, no booms  .


----------



## Joe Robert (Dec 21, 2017)

Mr. Lacarno said:


> Would you like to hear my theory on why Klein sucks?




Very much! Do tell...


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

CoolWill said:


> Boom! Oops! Well, the breaker must be tripped now... Boom!


I've been lucky and only blown up pliers a couple of times. One of the times I did was cutting a cable for a 240v baseboard heater I was about to install. Brand new Federal Pioneer panel (Canada, circa 2010), breaker didn't trip. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

